# Engagierten Hobby Programmierer für Spieleprojekt gesucht (Grundlage schon vorhanden)



## Crysis nerd (5. Juni 2011)

*Engagierten Hobby Programmierer für Spieleprojekt gesucht (Grundlage schon vorhanden)*

Guten Tag Progger-Community,

ich suche zur Zeit einen Programmierer für ein Spieleprojekt. Einige hier aus dem Forum haben davon schon gehört. 
Um erstmal klarzustellen, dass ich kein 13-jähriger bin, der gerne ein Spiel "machen" will und dafür Leute sucht: Wir (mein Freund und ich) arbeiten seit ca. 4 Monaten an dem Spiel und es steht auch schon eine gewisse Grundlage. Ein anderer Freund hat für uns eine Engine entworfen, auf der wir das Spiel aufbauen.

EDIT: Ich gehöre geschlagen. Wir programmieren in C++ und mit DirectX.

Kurzzusammenfassung:
2D Spiel, Seiten Ansicht. Man spielt einen Spieler, der andere Creeps und Spieler töten muss, und somit im Level aufsteigt. Man hat Skills, die man ebenfalls hochlevelt und mit denen man seine Gegner ausschaltet.
Im Prinzip eine Mischung aus DotA und Teeworlds. DotA´s Skills Gameplay, nur schneller und Actionlastiger, mit weniger Tiefgang.

Einen Grafiker haben wir uns schon ins Team geholt (falls das Angebot nicht zurückgezogen wurde). Nun brauchen wir einen 4. Programmierer, der eventuell bei der Engine hilft, aber besonders erstmal das Spiel mit uns erweitert.
Es braucht kein absoluter Profi zu sein, Programmieranfänger sind aber ebenfalls unpassend.
Besonders wichtig ist, dass der Programmierer sich an unsere "Normen" hällt (Funktionen großgeschrieben, CamelCase. Membervariabeln klein und mit m_ vorne, etc...) und dass er engagiert bei der Sache ist. Ich arbeite nicht jeden Tag an dem Projekt, manchmal auch ne ganze Woche nicht, aber was wir nicht gebrauchen können ist jemand, der nach 2 Wochen kein Bock mehr hat.
Deswegen muss euch das Spielsystem zusagen und ihr müsst Zeit haben.

Natürlich seid ihr nach kurzer Zeit ebenso Teil des Projektes wie wir, also könnt ihr mitentscheiden und sowas alles...
Ich will hier nich zu böse wirken, aber es ist mir wie gesagt wichtig, dass ihr wirklich darauf Lust und dazu Zeit habt.


Wenn jemand Interesse hat, kann er sich gerne melden. Ich suche woanders auch noch... daher is dieses Forum nich das einzige.

mfg
Lukas

PS: Falls jemand die bereits fertige Version anspielen möchte, PN an mich..


----------

